# AI\3r's report.



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

Met up with Ron (Sandcrab) at 6:20 am at the WaWa by rt. 611. Went to Bev's for some fresh bunker, then headed to AI's Orv area. Hit the beach by 7am, and to our displeasure the surf was extremely rough. We drove about 5 miles down the beach before being stopped by a Park Ranger tellng us that the rest of the beach was under water. He also said that they were going to close down the entire ORV area. So we turned around and decided to try Fenwick. About 2 miles later the same ranger stopped us again and told us they decided to keep the beach open, but we still decided to leave any way. Figuring that 8-10 wouldn't hold anway.


Arrived at Fenwick @ 8:30am. Bait in the water by 9am; soon realizing that 8oz was not doing sh%^. Decided to use 10oz and it did better but still moved. Not one Fish, not even sure I got a hit. Never seen Del. surf that rough before. Never had to use more than 5oz before. Gotta get back sometime next week.


----------



## Andre (Mar 15, 2003)

I geuss that clipper coming up the atlantic yesterday still hade some punch


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

Hell yeah! The funny thing is I liked fishing in those elements.... I just wish the fish were out there..




Andre said:


> I geuss that clipper coming up the atlantic yesterday still hade some punch


----------



## fingersandclaws (Oct 17, 2005)

Dude, that totally sucks. Hope you can make it out next week . . . man, throwin' 10oz. can hurt us old fellas.


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

yeah im planning on going out there next week.. It wasn't that bad.. I guess being only 30 im still in my prime.. You and FB are the old guys..:fishing:


----------



## fingersandclaws (Oct 17, 2005)

kmw21230 said:


> yeah im planning on going out there next week.. It wasn't that bad.. I guess being only 30 im still in my prime.. You and FB are the old guys..:fishing:


Hehehehe, yeah Fishbait is old enough to be your dad . . . but your 30? I think you got me big bro.


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

LOL!!! you are a young buck!!!


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

Thanks for the report son. I'm hoping it's gonna light up next week. You joining us out on the sand?


----------



## chump (Jul 18, 2005)

Sorry you guys didn't do better. Hope it clears up soon. I want to get one more trip in before I pack things up for 2007.


----------



## fyremanjef (Feb 17, 2005)

I made it to AI at 8 am. Hung in there til about 2p .. Water was very rough. It was hard to see any breaks in the bars let alone any holes, White water everywhere. First set up about a mile south of the bull pen fished there for about 3 hours then moved north, and found a calmer spot about 1.5 miles north of bull pen.., the was up pretty damn close to the ruts. i was a bit nervous about going down any further past the bull pen. The Winds were ENE about 15-18 with some good gusts. Althought it was windy and overcast it was a nice 51 degrees, well at times. I saw the ranger go up and down the beach a few times, but he never said anything to me. I did see about 5-10 trucks head south and disappear in the horizon, I guess the beach was open.

I know shaggy said that the ESE SE winds during high tide can push the water up much higher and strand people, I was hoping the same was not true for ENE winds. Lots of foam but not that much sand blasting.

Anyway, I soaked bunker (fresh from Harbor Bay Tackle) and my first time playing with live clams. nadda, zilch zippo. They were fun to crack open and husk

I did not have 10 oz, so I did what I could with the 8s.. Was a bit challenging casting into that wind, and the current was making my 12' OM dip as if it was slammed by a big rock... the current was so much that I had my rear drag on my Okuma CD90, tightened all they way down. 


At about 2:30,, I left AI was planning on getting a bite to eat and chilling then heading to the Rte 50 Bridge/OC inlet or IRI for the evening /early night time. Then I planned on getting a hotel room and doing it all again on Sunday. Well according to the weather program on my cell, Sunday was to be a duplicate of today with 20mph winds and higher gusts.. Plus rain. 

My face was windburned and I was a little chilly, so I called it a day and headed home.

Although I did not catch any fish, I had fun on the beach. Not bad for the *FIRST DAY OF WINTER! *


Rods and reels are already broken down.. 


But let me tell you a good wave led to quite a few rod dips and lots of drag from the baitfeeder.. was fun, but after a while it got old.


----------



## TunaFish (Aug 16, 2001)

Okay, let me make it a strike 3 for the P&S guys.

I got to the walkover at 3:00pm and had the beach all to myself. The wind was blowing from the north but castable but the current was pretty strong going from left to the right. Anything less than an 8 will roll into the beach less than a minute. 

So, since 1 of the pole is rated to 6ozs, I only used the other and the 8ozs just held. By 8:00pm, the wind finally died down and blowing from the east. Still, did'nt get bite, we'll at least I didn't think I had one. So, I packed it in at 9:00pm.

One thing though, it was pretty spooky fishing by myself in the dark and not a soul in sight.

I went to RT50 bridge and the water looked pretty muddy and I didn't see much bait or any activity, so after few casts, I packed it in.


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

A for effort


----------



## hengstthomas (Mar 11, 2006)

Wow seems everyone got skunked  
Although I didnt go to AI here's my report from IRI last night ..
Yepp I got skunked last night 
I had one assisted skunk this year (you now when you hitch a ride with someone and they want to go way too early) 
Keith came down last night and we hit IRI at about 11pmish . Arrived to find the lot empty and winds in excess of 20mph from the E and SE. Tide was almost dead low and water clarity was a bit dirtier than the night before . 95 percent of the bait was GONE and I hope it was pushed back into the inlet or to the south side . Talked to 2 guys out back and they said only snags and lost tackle for them so Keith and I headed to the Rail at the CG station . Began with a Rattle Trap and hooked up on the 4 cast .. Felt decent and I didnt move it much in the 30 seconds it remained on my line 
A few cast later again another hard pulling fish and the same results .. a few cast later again . The 2 guys from out back came up and watched as this happened 2 more times and then someone flipped a switch and nothing . Tried a few flies on a longliner rig and had 1 subtle bite and no hookup . We stayed and talked with the guys and found we knew many of the same guys and had a nice chat until they decided to call it and headed back to Dover .. Keith and I tried another spot but nothing was happeneing ... nothing at all . I saw 2 fish hit the surface way out in front of the corner light . Tide started rolling in and it remained dead so we called it a night around 4am . 
I have hopes with this East wind we are having but we'll see .


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

hengstthomas said:


> Wow seems everyone got skunked.


Not really - I did manage to snag a one sand flea on one of my retrieves. Does that count? 

Overall - It was really nasty but the packed sand at AI enabled us to cruise down the beach at 20-25 mph - less for a couple of sloppy areas. K-Man is a beach driving Ninja now!  If we had stayed we would have needed to use those 6' sand spikes I was showing you...

...I think that's it for me this year. I'll still have to test my new toy (Saltist 30H) I'm getting for Christmas and the new heaver (AFAW 14' BB) I'll be building when it comes in from Tommy sometime in Feb.  

Good fishing with you K-Man! 

Sandcrab


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

likewise! see you at the spring run





Sandcrab said:


> Not really - I did manage to snag a one sand flea on one of my retrieves. Does that count?
> 
> Overall - It was really nasty but the packed sand at AI enabled us to cruise down the beach at 20-25 mph - less for a couple of sloppy areas. K-Man is a beach driving Ninja now!  If we had stayed we would have needed to use those 6' sand spikes I was showing you...
> 
> ...


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

u could have ran with us... next time say something! LOL





TunaFish said:


> Okay, let me make it a strike 3 for the P&S guys.
> 
> I got to the walkover at 3:00pm and had the beach all to myself. The wind was blowing from the north but castable but the current was pretty strong going from left to the right. Anything less than an 8 will roll into the beach less than a minute.
> 
> ...


----------



## hengstthomas (Mar 11, 2006)

Sandcrab said:


> Not really - I did manage to snag a one sand flea on one of my retrieves. Does that count?
> Sandcrab


LMAO Nice try


----------



## Centralpafish (Jul 5, 2007)

Guys, I really do hope to take a run down in early January and hope to meet some of you who have not hung it up for the season. Like Sand Crab I have a new toy to play with and I think Steve is hoping that Santa brings him something too! 

If I don't get a chance later I want to wish all of you a Merry Christmas and a Happy and Healthy New Year. Hope to meet you next year! Philly Jack


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

*What about those landlocked stripers you guys have?*



Philly Jack said:


> Guys, I really do hope to take a run down in early January and hope to meet some of you who have not hung it up for the season. Like Sand Crab I have a new toy to play with and I think Steve is hoping that Santa brings him something too!
> 
> If I don't get a chance later I want to wish all of you a Merry Christmas and a Happy and Healthy New Year. Hope to meet you next year! Philly Jack


PJ,

I was told that Lake Wally-Wally (Lake Walenpaupack) is home to some pretty nice sized hybrid stripers that can be caught at night on "neutral buoyancy" Rapalas. Do they catch them year round (less the ice era)?

Sandcrab


----------



## dirtyhandslopez (Nov 17, 2006)

Damn, AI Va and Md dead for a week eh? Had a comerant dive and grab a bunker head off the bottom on Tuesat AI/VA. Helluva bite. Does it count?


----------



## hengstthomas (Mar 11, 2006)

dirtyhandslopez said:


> Had a comerant dive and grab a bunker head off the bottom on Tuesat AI/VA. Helluva bite. Does it count?


Another good try


----------



## Lightload (Nov 30, 2007)

*Ai*

Thanks for the reports guys!

I'm new to this board but I've been around other Delmarva boards for quite some time. I really like this board cause you guys actually post reports (unlike some other boards). Anyway, I was hoping to get in one more AI trip this Fall but that just ain't gonna happen. So for me, the next saltwater trip will be in May, May 13th to the 22nd to be exact. Made the reservations yesterday. Here's hoping that I've picked the right week for 2008. Last year I spent 10 days on AI during the same time period and had the big skunk for the entire trip! Not good! Anyway, thanks for keeping us internet fisherman up to date!

Sandcrab, Wallenpaupack has Stripers???? I didn't know that. That's my old stompin' grounds but I'm thinkin a boat would be a must to access that fishery.

A Very Merry Christmas to all!!!!!!!

Lightload (aka Warden)


----------



## hengstthomas (Mar 11, 2006)

Lightload said:


> Thanks for the reports guys!
> 
> I'm new to this board but I've been around other Delmarva boards for quite some time. I really like this board cause you guys actually post reports (unlike some other boards). Anyway, I was hoping to get in one more AI trip this Fall but that just ain't gonna happen. So for me, the next saltwater trip will be in May, May 13th to the 22nd to be exact. Made the reservations yesterday. Here's hoping that I've picked the right week for 2008. Last year I spent 10 days on AI during the same time period and had the big skunk for the entire trip! Not good! Anyway, thanks for keeping us internet fisherman up to date!
> 
> ...


Is this the same Warden from SOL and Cafe ?


----------



## Lightload (Nov 30, 2007)

*Sol and Cafe.*

Yes. The board name Warden was taken here.


----------



## markedwards (Jan 29, 2001)

welcome aboard lightload!!!!


----------



## TunaFish (Aug 16, 2001)

kmw21230 said:


> u could have ran with us... next time say something! LOL


I wasn't sure where I wanted to go, so it's a last minute thing. Thanks though!!!!


----------



## fishhead (Oct 18, 2004)

Thanks for the reports guys ... sorry you didn't have much happening in the surf. 

I woke up and saw the weather and thought it would be marginal fishing conditions ... and then I heard it was a full moon, so I figured AI would wash over with the east winds 

Next weekend ... I hope


----------



## hengstthomas (Mar 11, 2006)

Dam Mark and Warden  Its good to see ya both .. Hope you both have a Merry Christmas and wonderful New Year ...


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

Lightload said:


> Thanks for the reports guys!
> 
> I'm new to this board but I've been around other Delmarva boards for quite some time. I really like this board cause you guys actually post reports (unlike some other boards). Anyway, I was hoping to get in one more AI trip this Fall but that just ain't gonna happen. So for me, the next saltwater trip will be in May, May 13th to the 22nd to be exact. Made the reservations yesterday. Here's hoping that I've picked the right week for 2008. Last year I spent 10 days on AI during the same time period and had the big skunk for the entire trip! Not good! Anyway, thanks for keeping us internet fisherman up to date!
> 
> ...


Warden,

Lake Wally Wally is loaded with nice stripers. Guys wade out near the dam side (shallow area loaded with lots of small stones on the bottom - prime smallmouth water) at night with waders and suspending rapalas. I've caught some nice SM and LM bass but have yet to catch any stripers from there - but they do exist I've seen the photos at the local shops.

Sandcrab


----------

